#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  Which of these FaaDoO is YOU??? Cool new Game!

## Sakshi Dutta

Hi FaaDoOs!

Lets play a new game. The image below has most of different types of FaaDoO Engineers we see in a college. So which of these are you??? Tell us and also the reason!

Here's the image--







  Similar Threads: Posting threads at F! is cool very cool site cool lots of pdf... cool

----------


## Manoj

great thoughts..............

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

> great thoughts..............


[MENTION=381]Manoj[/MENTION]- What do you mean by great thoughts???

I would appreciate if you shared which image you relate yourself with, instead of writing a generic GREAT THOUGHTS!

----------


## Manoj

Here’s the thing about creativity: it’s all in your head. Even if you  say there’s something outside of you that gives you ideas, they still  end up in your head. And the thing about something in your head is this:  your worldview, thoughts, and opinions will greatly affect it, and how  it’s brought into the world.... BTW  i m G type guy in a college because I'm sometimes quiet,but not all the times and when somebody needs me I am there.. I usually keep my real thoughts or feelings to myself . I also get angry very easily when someone I care about is insulted, and I am a deep thinker......

----------


## crazybishnoi29

type G!!!!!! :P:  :(hi):  :(bow):  :8):

----------


## reshance

none of the above actually there are more types to one of which i belong

----------

